# Led vs T5 lighting



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon planted tank and am not happy with the lighting setup. I have a dual T5 light strip and the corners of the tank do not get much light. I would like to have light covering the whole tank equally so... do I get another dual T5 strip and add it to the one I have now or do I get a larger set up with 4 lights? Should I change over to LED lighting? I really don't understand the pros and cons of these 2 types of lighting. Input?


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd be interested in knowing about the differences as well.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

There's actually three types of lighting you're up against here: T5NO (Normal Output, which you have), T5HO (High Output), and LED.

T5NO emits about as much light as a conventional T8 hood, with less strikeback due to the lower profile bulbs. T5HO fixtures are usually more expensive, higher quality, and MUCH more efficient due to the increased output of the ballast and bulbs, and the fact that most T5HO fixtures come with independent reflectors for each bulb, directing more light down into the tank. T5HO would be the best for you, in my opinion, between bang for your buck and good light. Make sure when you order a fixture, however, that you get a 6700K or below bulb (i.e. freshwater gro and daylight bulbs), actinic setups (for marine applications) are great at showcasing fish but relatively little of the light spectrum emitted is good for plants and photosynthesis.

With that being said, on to LED....

LEDs are the hot new things on the market. For a good high-end fixture like a Finnex FugeRay II you're talking $100+, which is some serious cash. However, LEDs emit the highest quality light for the lowest overall power drain. This translates into the fixture paying for itself in the long run, in energy savings. Not to mention, LEDs do not wear out at the same rate as T5HO bulbs, so you're not paying for new bulbs every 6-12 months as well. LEDs are also lower profile (smaller fixtures), leading to a more aesthetically pleasing aquarium setup. Lastly, and this can be counted as an advantage or a drawback, LEDs have a very narrow beam width, so depending on the arrangement of the LEDs you'll have some dark spots in your tank. With that being said, the optical nature of the LEDs lends itself to a natural "shimmer" effect when coupled with surface agitation from a filter, bubbler or powerhead.

Hope you find some of this useful


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Are there special LEDs for plant growing, or will standard ultrabright leds be sufficient for low light plants


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I think the standard ultrabrights will be fine. Anything below 10000K will suffice for plants with LEDs


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Watch out with leds. The bulbs are not as easy to change out as a fluorescent, they bulbs have to be soldered out and back in. Soldering is not that hard if you take you time, but it's something to think about.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jshiloh13 said:


> Watch out with leds. The bulbs are not as easy to change out as a fluorescent


LEDs have a useful lifespan of 10,000 hours or something ludicrous like that. So the only reason I would see to change an LED is if condensation kills the LED, which won't be an issue in a sealed fixture.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

They do say they last that long but they also say that cfls(compact fluorescent lights) last 8,000 hrs but I have not had one last that long yet. 
I've never had an led on my aquariums, im just a little Leary of new things sometimes. Just giving my 2cents worth.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I know what you mean by dead spots. I have them in my 55 gal, mainly the upper front. I've been considering these in addition to my existing lights. Marineland 21-Inch Aquatic Hidden LED System, White and Blue

DLH


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use Current true lumen pro LEDs on all my tanks.They are great!Be prepared to reach deep in your pocket to get good LEDs.Be skepitical of cheap LEDs.I also will say I have had 2 transformers fail after 1 year($45 online).Seems kinda bunk but considering all flourescents start to die on day one and need replacing on average every 6-8 months(they still produce light ,just not in the right spectrum,which visually you never know{but plants will}) the cost of a transformer seemed even or less than a year worth of bulbs.Also my spectrum never wavered and with new transformer the light is perfect again.The True lumen pro(has to be pro) is a really powerful little light.Comes in 1,2,3,4 foot increments and all use the same transformer.4 choices in color also;diamond white,fusion(diamond white and blue(their version of actinic),8000k and all blue.I wouldn't recommend if they weren't really good ,but they are pricey.Dr.fosterand smith or Pet mountain usually have best price(possibly even wait for sale;avg 10-25% off).I keep planted fresh and marine reef under these lights with great sucess.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

After reading all your valuable input, I am considering this: stay with the dual T5 strip, keeping it in the center and add 2 of the 21" Aquatic Marineland Hidden LEDs (or the TrueLumen Pro LED 8000K sun white), one on either side. Too much light?

I am fortunate that the cost of the additional lights isn't THAT much of a concern, especially when I consider the cost of replacing the plants that are not doing well with the present lighting system ~ the new additional lights should pay for themselves quickly! There is one spot in the back corner of the tank that is currently devoid of plant life, where I want to put an anubia nana that I mounted on a small piece of driftwood. I have nurtured this silly thing for months in a smaller tank while it got a good hold on the driftwood so I want it to survive! I also have a crypt parva in one corner that looks stunted, although it is spreading in slow motion. More light (only a little more) might encourage it to show more enthusiasm!


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a second reason for considering those hidden lights. As room allows, I'm adding Neon Tetras to my 55 gal so that I'll end up with a large cloud of them. My thought is that the blue LEDs would bring out the blue in the fish.

DLH


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah ha! I am adding some neons to my tank as well and never thought about the lights highlighting the blue in the neons. I will definitely look for that!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use 2 4' diamond white and 1 4' blue over my 180.The blue does make my cardinals,discus,GBR,and rummynose look awesome!I don't think it helps the plants too much though.(Current True Lumen Pro LEDs)


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> I use 2 4' diamond white and 1 4' blue over my 180.The blue does make my cardinals,discus,GBR,and rummynose look awesome!I don't think it helps the plants too much though.(Current True Lumen Pro LEDs)


Thanks for confirming what I thought would happen with the blue lights. I'm not worried about the plants as they are doing fine with the lights I have now.

BTW Thanks to this site and the info I've gotten here on how to acclimatize fish I can now keep Neon Tetras. They would die within days before.

DLH


----------

